
Show HN: Distraction-free SoundCloud music player right on menu bar - vankhoa1505
https://soundbar.app/
======
vankhoa1505
Hello, I used to listen to Youtube music on browser and Spotify.

I feel like these 2 platforms distract me while I am working.

Sometimes, I open them to switch song and I waste a few minutes to watch a
recommend Youtube video or browse through the Global TOP 50 song on Spotify.

So that's why I want to create a menu bar app to eliminate distractions.

Why SoundCloud?

Soundcloud says it has over 125 million songs on its platform

With Soundcloud, I can:

\- Listen to mixes style songs and undiscovered charming artists

\- Listen to cover and remix music

\- Listen to lo-fi producers and up-and-coming rappers

\- Listen to focus calm music: Baroque, piano

\- Listen to podcast show

But, most of SoundCloud Mac apps required login to listen. I just like to
paste a playlist url and then listen. No need to create account.

So I create the Soundbar app to fulfill my requirements first. If you feel
like me, please give it a try.

[https://soundbar.app/](https://soundbar.app/)

WARNING: This app doesn’t support authentication yet. You can not use the
SoundCloud Go feature. That mean you can listen to a song that the uploading
artist is offering this track to SoundCloud Go subscribers.

